# Do you like being home alone?



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 15, 2021)

Not just for a few days but months or even longer.

What do you do when you're home alone? Do you feel lonely? Do you make plans for the next day to keep you busy?

Do you ever hear unexplained voices? I have been home before and sometimes i hear voices as if someone else is in the house  or I hear footsteps that sound like it's coming from upstairs.  How do you deal with this situation? Do you ignore the voices or try to investigate?

What about getting a pet when you're alone? How much does that help?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 15, 2021)

2 KG of Chicken Wings, Eating Chips and so many experiments with food. I like it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 15, 2021)

Prince Vegeta said:


> What do you do when you're home alone?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 15, 2021)

Sometimes you prefer to be alone  

"Fuck people" days

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Alita (Jul 15, 2021)

Yes as I'm not a very social person and people annoy me a lot at times tho I'm technically never home alone as I have a cat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 15, 2021)

Alita said:


> Yes as I'm not a very social person and people annoy me a lot at times tho I'm technically never home alone as I have a cat.


Cats are cool. I plan on getting one as well. The only problem would be training them but i hope i can manage that

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rebel (Jul 15, 2021)

Absolutely, I can't stand being around people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jul 15, 2021)

Being alone at your own place is great. It gives me a lot of comfort and confidence in life, really. The way I live is one of the most important things for me - when and how I wake up, get or not get dressed, whether I have a breakfast or not, if I can soak in a bath for an hour, all that. 
It has its downsides when you need any kind of help or when I need to leave and someone will have to come look after the katze. 

I am not talking about physical and/or emotional comfort, cause you do not necessarily have to live with that person together to have that (but your mutual choice, of course).

However, I honestly do not know how people went through the actual intense lockdown without pets. Not even when you are completely alone, but also when you live with a family. There will always be the point when you are just too much around each other and things get tense and annoying. With a pet it is never like that, all family can get relief from always happy that everyone is around dog, or calm cozy cat that is pretty sure everything is gonna be juuuust fiiiine. Pets these years are the islands of calm confidence lol they have zero doubts life is good till you are living it.


----------



## Yamato (Jul 15, 2021)

Was gonna say yes until I saw the longer duration of time. It's nice to have the house to myself sometimes, but it will get lonely even with my pets around.


----------



## Djomla (Jul 15, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## pfft (Jul 15, 2021)

Love it 
Gimme more of it


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 16, 2021)

Fuck, I miss it. 

The days I had my own flat were glorious.


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 16, 2021)

No not really. Lived alone for 1,5 years with 2 cats. It gets boring and lonely. Might have gotten a roommate if I hadn’t met my SO.


----------



## trance (Jul 16, 2021)

yep


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 16, 2021)

Love living alone. swore no more roommates when I graduated college.


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2021)

The newest cameras have speakers on them, so i'm never really alone.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## savior2005 (Jul 16, 2021)

In the past I use to love it. I would invite friends over, pig out on food, get hammered on alcohol, get high.

Now I don't really care. I guess if I had to choose, I prefer not to be alone at home.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 17, 2021)

Doesn't matter to me. I spent the majority of my time alone in quarantine since I was laid off work, but the rest of my family had to work.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jul 21, 2021)

Only for a short time. Sometimes it can certainly be nice to have a few days to yourself. However, I wouldn’t deal with it well if it dragged on for too long. I would start to feel lonely and sad after a while. A pet wouldn’t help in the long run. I need human contact. I’m a family-person.


----------



## Solsikke (Jul 21, 2021)

I live alone.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 21, 2021)

Solsikke said:


> I live alone.


Do you have a pet

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Solsikke (Jul 22, 2021)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Do you have a pet


I guess technically I'm not alone since I have a pet hamster.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 22, 2021)

i like/can tolerate it. i mean i am working as "security" to guard this boarding house, sometimes it can be months alone...

or when i was study at uni i think i spend one year alone in my late grand pa house. tho every week/every 2 weeks i would go home to home town and spend weekend with parents.

and from 2011-201t majority i spend my time alone at rent room,working at jakarta, until i got married.

btw do i enjoy being alone? somewhat,
but being alone makes me lazy, generally i need someone yelling at me to do my job lol...
so yeah for the past months i've been making excuse not doing this specific job that my office asked me.(luckily)  they didnt really want i to finish this task so bad, due to they themselves cant be at office due to this corona emergency law


----------



## Magic (Jul 22, 2021)

Your place might be haunted dude.
That or paranoia.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2021)

Sometimes it's nice to have privacy and just relax.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Francyst (Aug 18, 2021)

I wish I could be alone for months. Two weeks max without contacting anyone and someone has to call me and force me out for the weekend 

My brother started using my niece to make me visit him. The way he hounds me, you would think we had split custody or some shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ratcrux (Aug 19, 2021)

Depends. Sometimes I do enjoy being home alone. I live in a chaotic household so having time to myself is usually nice.


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 23, 2021)

I've lived alone for a while. It's nice but in the pandemic it made me mentally unwell, better now though.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> better now though.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 23, 2021)

It's complicated.

Ideally I think it would be cool to live with some folks with at least some common thread of interests. You know, the good and healthy amount of bullshitting.

Being with the kinds or people you have so little to talk with about anything, tho? Yeah, I'd prefer solitude over that crap. 

Also when the interaction isn't in person, I often have an uncomfortable feeling of disconnect with that...

Idunno man, having autism probably doesn't help either for my tolerance for social interaction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 23, 2021)

I forgot the last time I fapped more than 3 times in a single day... I need to be really bored or presented with adequately intense stimuli.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aduro (Aug 23, 2021)

Its nice for a few days, especially if I need to concentrate on a project. Or want to take up a lot of space. I like being able to make whatever meals I want whenever I want.

But I wouldn't want to live alone. Doing literally every big chore by myself every time it needs doing, paying more for rent and stuff. Plus I'd go mad spending too much time alone. 

I probably wouldn't eat as healthily either. Sometimes I like to make something nice and healthy from scratch, but when I'm alone I'll just order a pizza or something.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 24, 2021)

Ya home alone rocks eat all you want


----------



## Jim (Aug 24, 2021)

Gerjaffers said:


> Ya home alone rocks eat all you want


i kept reading this as you saying that rocks eat us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 26, 2021)

Neighbour's dog keeps pissing on my door... I don't feel alone anymore...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 26, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Neighbour's dog keeps pissing on my door... I don't feel alone anymore...


Ewwwwww damn

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 26, 2021)

Gerjaffers said:


> Ewwwwww damn


Not as worse as that time the neighbour above me died and they only found out when the smell got to me... And no I'm not joking... His wife was away to work in Greece and never called in the weeks he supposedly rotted away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 26, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Not as worse as that time the neighbour above me died and they only found out when the smell got to me... And no I'm not joking... His wife was away to work in Greece and never called in the weeks he supposedly rotted away.


Ohhh kl


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 26, 2021)

of course!


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 26, 2021)

Swarmy said:


> Not as worse as that time the neighbour above me died and they only found out when the smell got to me... And no I'm not joking... His wife was away to work in Greece and never called in the weeks he supposedly rotted away.


Damn


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 26, 2021)

I've gotten used to being alone most of the time. I've taken care of my Grandpa for several years looking after him and going to until he died, and did the same for my grandmother for several months+ until she died of cancer. I don't go out much or have much of a social life. These boards, Vidya games and Youtube/Twitch streams and music is all I do if I'm not at church or the gym, etc.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## dabi (Aug 31, 2021)

It’s fun for a few hours as I’m free to do whatever I want, but after a day or two I start disliking it, mostly since I’m a social person in general and prefer being around other people.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

